# Received an employment offer today-  YIPEE!!!



## Dario (May 5, 2008)

Thank GOD!!!  I finally received an employment offer today and would like to thank all those who helped me through the trying times especially: 
n4631x (Nolan), 
LEAP (Phil), 
JimB (Jim), 
ed4copies (Ed), 
maxwell_smart007 (Andrew), 
broitblat (Barry), 
DocStram (Al), 
Rojo22 (Robert), 
oldsmokey (Ellis), 
etc.  I know I forgot some names and I apologize.

Looks like I have to pack my bags and move again...but I am not complaining   Austin, TX here I come!

I need to downsize further (and finance the move)...anybody need more wood??? [)]


----------



## doddman70 (May 5, 2008)

Hey A big Congrats!!!!! i hope all works out for you and just by chance I am looking for some nice wood[8D]


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2008)

Great news Dario.


----------



## oldsmokey (May 5, 2008)

Yes, way to go Dario.  I am glad to see that things are going your way.  Now, send me an e-mail as to what wood you have to sell.  My wife just gave me permission to buy more wood.
Ellis


----------



## Nolan (May 5, 2008)

congrats Dario, just let me know if you need anything else


----------



## OldWrangler (May 5, 2008)

Sure would hate it if someone were to offer me a job. Didn't like much about working when I was younger but now at 70, just leave me alone. 
  Congrats on moving to Austin. That is a wonderful place to live and the wood that grows out there will keep you making pens for a long time.


----------



## great12b4ever (May 5, 2008)

That's good to hear, Dario.  Please keep me posted as to where and when you will be moving.  Austin is a lot closer to Houston than Edinburg!  Let me know by PM what woods you need to downsize.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 5, 2008)

That's great, Dario!!! I'm overjoyed that I was able to help in some small way!  

Andrew


----------



## Ligget (May 5, 2008)

Thats great news Dario, hope it works out well for you!


----------



## snowman56 (May 5, 2008)

Dar.io glad you have a job. I would be interested in see what you have for sale and good luck with your move.


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I am going to Austin tomorrow to find an apartment...I will know more after that how much I need to downsize.  I need to move this week since I am starting Monday next week! [:0]


----------



## DocStram (May 5, 2008)

That's great news, Dario!  Let's hope there's a really affordable apartment in Austin that has a woodworking shop attached.


----------



## Tom McMillan (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on the job Dario!!!


----------



## JayDevin (May 5, 2008)

Great Job Dario!


----------



## Verne (May 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new adventure. Sure you will enjoy Austin.
Vern


----------



## RasMan (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the new job.  I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2008)

Dario, Very happy for you and Austin is a great town. Now if you can get Curtis to store some stuff for you[}].


----------



## rlharding (May 5, 2008)

That's fabulous Dario and wonderful support given once again by IAP members.  Ditto what Al said.......


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> That's great news, Dario!  Let's hope there's a really affordable apartment in Austin that has a woodworking shop attached.


Al,

Very good thought and we can dream can't we?  

Sadly, I cannot afford a house rental, they are rare and very expensive.  Looking at the prices online, I will probably end up with a small 2Br 2 bath apartment w/o any yard or a garage [B)]


----------



## rlharding (May 5, 2008)

Dario, I am imagining a wonderful apartment for you complete with garage and garden.  No reason why you shouldn't have it right?


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2008)

Ruth,

I am just being realistic and aiming for what my budget can get me.  IF I stumble on a great deal as you described within my budget, then I will take that as another grace.   I have a lot of catching up with regards to my finances so I cannot stretch my budget.  The events these past 10 months have been very "humbling" for me/us. [8)]


----------



## arioux (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

Great news Dario.  Life always take care of good people.  Just post what you have for sale, double your price for me if you want, it's about time we give something back to you after all what i've seen you giving around here.

Alfred


----------



## edman2 (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dario. We can pray that God will administer grace and give you a nice place to live. Keep looking up!


----------



## woody0207 (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Looks like I have to pack my bags and move again...but I am not complaining   Austin, TX here I come!



Dario, great to hear of your news. 

Give me a call when you get to Austin. I'm in a north suburb and have lived here since '92. It's a nice place.... Take care


----------



## bitshird (May 5, 2008)

Dario, congratulations, Austin is a great town, fortunately there are or were some outlying areas that used to be affordable, but now there's this gas trade off, but it should also put you in a good market, and your close to some hot tourist towns, don't forget to say High to Willy  [)][)][)][)]


----------



## leehljp (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations Dario! I hope you can get online there soon. I can't imagine IAP without your postings.


----------



## Dario (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by woody0207_
> 
> 
> Give me a call when you get to Austin.



Once we are settled...will do. [8D]


----------



## altaciii (May 5, 2008)

Thats great news Dario,  hope everything goes well for you in Austin. 
ugh..... Did you mention wood?  If so let me know and I'll take some off your hands.


----------



## rlharding (May 5, 2008)

Dario, if you have any more Jr Gents I would be happy to take them without any discounts.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 5, 2008)

Dario,
Congrats on the new job.. My son works in Austin, but lives in Bastrop.. he loves Austin.


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 5, 2008)

Dario,

If ther is anything I can do, please let me know.  I don't know how pratical it would be for you but you are MORE THAN WELCOME to borrow part of my shop to set up your lathe, etc. until you can get something of you own.  If you don't want to do that, then please at least let me store the stuff for you at not charge until you get a place.  Give me a shout if you would be willing to accept any of my help.  I also own a mini-storage here in San Marcos you could store some of your household stuff in.  I can not give you free storage there but can make you a heck of a deal.  You should still have my number.


----------



## fiferb (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Dario! My sister lives in Austin. Hopefully I can visit her and you some day.


----------



## LEAP (May 5, 2008)

Great News! I'd love to relieve you of some more wood but after buying my lathe I'll be turning down my inventory for A WHILE before the boss lets me buy any more. Austin is a great town, I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## airrat (May 6, 2008)

Dario congrats and I know you will get it all worked out.   Keep your hopes up on finding a place.

Curtis your offer is once again what makes this site still the best and you couldn't be offering it to a better person.  KUDOS!! and thanks


----------



## el_d (May 6, 2008)

Congrats Dario, I also work in austin (semiconductors) but live 30 miles south in Lockhart. Hope you like tye dyes you austinite. I have a 16 ft double axle trailer you can borrow if you need one.


----------



## Dario (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the offers guys (esp. Curtis and Lupe).  I will be off to Austin in a few minutes, hope I find a good place.


----------



## Rojo22 (May 6, 2008)

Congrats Dario!  Hope the move goes smoothly, and you can get back to getting back!  Let us know about the wood thing, we would be happy to help make the move lighter....


----------



## wudnhed (May 6, 2008)

Dario, I have often felt that you were not completely happy with your last move.  I hope this one works better and you are happier.  Congratulations!


----------



## broitblat (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations on the great news!  I hope you'll great happiness in Austin and in your new opportunity.

  -Barry


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 6, 2008)

Good Work! I need some wood.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 6, 2008)

Congratulations Dario ! I'm truly happy for you ! Good luck . [8D]


----------



## monkeynutz (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!  A new gig is a new door opening.  Try not to spend all your checks at County Line BBQ...  (half of 'em is OK)


----------



## Dario (May 7, 2008)

Just got back from Austin and it is official, I'll start Monday.

We also found an apartment, old but well maintained.  It is a small 2BR/2Bath no garage.  I have a small (approx 3.5' x 8') fenced porch/terrace.  Maybe I can do some turning there later.  It is much smaller than what I have now and costs me 60% more rent wise [B)].  For sure, I cannot bring a lot of my stuff.  The up side, it is only 3-4 miles from my office and about 1.2 mile from my daughter's target school.  Target because she is in waiting list but we are hopeful.[^]

The drive is tiring but rushing to locate an apartment is a lot more stressful and draining.  Probably not the best deal but we are happy with it.

BTW, I did manage to peak at IAP from the office earlier while waiting for the personnel guy.  LOL


----------



## Hastur (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Dario!  Anything we can do to help you?  I have seen all you have done for people on the IAP and consider it a paid forward!  I hope all works out well for you!  Please let us know!


----------



## Monty (May 7, 2008)

Congrats Dario. Good luck in the new job.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (May 7, 2008)

Congrats and Good Luck Dario


----------



## NavyDiver (May 7, 2008)

Dario, congrats and good luck with the new job!


----------

